

The Web Curriculum - colinprince
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2009/07/14/Web-Curriculum

======
keyist
Great article, but compiler theory is a huge omission. I can almost hear Yegge
screaming in the background.

~~~
jimbokun
How would you add compiler theory into the web curriculum? He includes parsing
ECMAScript, so build a toy byte code machine and compile your parsed
Javascript to that?

------
yannis
Excellent article. I have bookmarked it and will try and do a self-study
course on these lines.

